# Engine Life of Nissan Maxima 1999



## Salil (Jun 22, 2006)

Hello Friends,
I wanted to know how much can the life expectancy of a Nissan Maxima 3.0L V6 engine be? I have been offered a 1999 maxima which has run 132k miles for $6k. I would say that it is in fair condition but has leather seats and sun roof. Do you guys think it is a good buy? KBB says that the car should be sold for $9k at a dealership. For how many more miles can I expect the maxima engine to last? What are the common problems I could face?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

http://www.nissanforums.com/general...-expensive-maintain-what-common-problems.html

Have a looky.

132k is a lot of miles, tho.


----------



## lcsjhnnyblz (Jun 18, 2006)

i have a 95 nissan maxima and i bought mine with 141,000 miles on it its a se 5 spd loaded and i payed 3,800 from a auction. i go to wyo tech and my teacher was a nissan tech for a dealer ship very smart man somone asked him what he think is the most reliable car i was think a honda but he said a nissan maxima he said he know of now other car that will last 300,000 agin that if it was matineced every 3,000 and not beat on all its life ... the only thing that went bad in my car was the clutch nned to be changed and the alternator went on me other then that i have had no complaint and whouldnt own anything but a max for a daily driver i am very pleased with my car and it has 170,000 on it know and they were all put on in the last 13 month ..so take it for what its worth i think ur getting a good deal i know ull be satisfied with it


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Talk him down. I paid 5500 for mine with 116k on it and it was in "fair" condition. You could probably get him to go down to 5000 without him throwing too much of a fit.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

I worked on a '97 Maxima at my job today and it had 178K miles on it...ran quietly and drove smoothly...


----------



## joefla70 (Jun 26, 2006)

metro273 said:


> I worked on a '97 Maxima at my job today and it had 178K miles on it...ran quietly and drove smoothly...



I can attest to the reliability of the maxima engine. I bought my 97 Maxima from my brother who had put 173K miles on it. I knew that he took very good care of it, kept up with all maintenance and only put Mobil1 Synthetic Oil in it. It is now at 246K miles and still running strong. The only work I had to do on it (other than routine maintenance such as oil, spark plugs, brakes, filters, tires, etc.) was to replace the starter and altenator. The engine itself is great. I've heard many people say on various maxima forums (including maxima.org) that the 1999 maxima was one of the best made of all of the generations of maximas.

As far as the price issue, I don't know what the value is, having not looked it up on Kelly Blue Book. I do know that the price that you would expect to pay at a dealership is going to be much higher than if you buy it from a private party because the dealer has overhead and has to make a profit on the sale. That is why the Kelly Blue Book has different values (i.e. trade in value, private party value, etc.) Take a look at the trade in value and the private party value. I think a good price would be somewhere in that range.


----------



## 97sleeper (May 17, 2006)

my max is sittin on 263 thousand, drive it everyday every where and it runs damn good,nissan knows what there doin when buildin these motors


----------



## UncleBen (Jul 14, 2006)

I have 99 Maxima SE for 3 yrs now and so far I have had to replace Starter, brake rotor, pads and rear passenger caliper. It lock up on my when the car turn about 100k. Now the car has 117k and the EGR valve is going out. 

Despise of all that I love this car and will probably drive it until it dies. The engine still run smoothly and with power. I get about 320mi per tank.


----------



## jonwepa (Aug 5, 2006)

I just bought mine about 6 months ago with 166,000 for 3 grand and it purrs like a kitten.


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

I bought mine about 2 months ago 99 se 5 speed for 6000 with 119k


----------



## lcsjhnnyblz (Jun 18, 2006)

well i work for a nissan dealership and they like to chew up brakes and if u get the bose stero dont expect the cd player to work very long but buy it up


----------



## fgoodyear (Mar 18, 2005)

I bought mine a year and a half ago with 119000 it now has 148000 and runs like new. Watc your engine light codes though. If it says knock sensor.... its not.... the dealer says that is a junk code. All they do is clear it


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

^^ Correct...though most of the time if the knock sensor code is tripped you might be having other problems that are causing the knock sensor to throw it's own code.


----------



## 94sentra1.6 (Jan 20, 2011)

the 1999 maxima is actually the WORST A32 model available. they have a HORRID problem of faulty ignition coils that go bad around 132- 140k miles usually. I have a 1997 and im pleased with it so far. once you get past the ignition coil failure on the 1999, its a good car.


----------

